# Favorite Pic of 2016 Thread



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe this year is almost wrapped up. So many adventures on the water, in the woods and off. 

Now is the time for looking back on the year and life's happenings. Taking time to stop and take stock and enjoy a few moments of memories made. 

I can think of so many but to kick it off I'll post my number one pic of the year. I might follow up later with some runner ups I really like too. 

But this one turns my Manley heart to melted butter. I would never have thought my little boy would enjoy time outdoors with his dad at such a young age. We took many trips out in the woods and river this year and he always lit up with excitement. I enjoy watching him grow in wonder of the things we discover together. 

My favorite 2016 pic. I'd love to see what everyone elses favorite pic of the year is?


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

SMB, That is definitely a wall hanger photo for sure 

My favorite photo this year is also one with my daughter. We'd get out when we could and enjoy nature together and usually catch a few fish. The photo is of the second to last 2016 trip we did together. We went for a long walk to see what we could find, fishing gear in hand. I remember her face lighting with excitement when the sun poked out from behind the clouds and lit the water up as well as when the honking geese flew by. It was a chilly evening with temps in the 40s and very windy. When we fish together she loves watching the current, but because of the cool wind she mostly buried her face in my chest. On the last cast I hooked up with this brute of a saug. Man did she love checking it out(as you can see by the pic) lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

This one and it isn't even close ! Noahs first overnight adventure and his first river smallmouth he caught 100 percent on his own. The expression says it all!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine would have to be this one from taking a canoe out on Lake Louise on our trip to Banff National Park in Canada back in June:


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I had 3.....tons of fun with the crew at St clair


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Right now it's this one









It gives me HOPE for warmer weather .
Good luck and Keep Fishing !


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahhh Virgina Bluebells. That does remind me of spring. My trip to Florida next week will remind me of spring too


Awesome pics everyone! Keep em coming.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is my favorite fish photo from 2016 I guess. A nice Bluefish I caught surf fishing on Okracoke Island NC.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

My favorite pic is of a bull shark i caught while on our yearly man trip. This fish challenged me physically more than any other fish i have ever caught by a long shot. Everything about the whole trip was challenging though but made the trip memorable for sure.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

chris1162 said:


> My favorite pic is of a bull shark i caught while on our yearly man trip. This fish challenged me physically more than any other fish i have ever caught by a long shot. Everything about the whole trip was challenging though but made the trip memorable for sure.



Where did you catch the shark at?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Where did you catch the shark at?


Flamingo,fl in the everglades national park.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Great year for lake erie perch


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Sunset on Kiser


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

I have to say that I had a very good year of fishing this year. I caught a lot of quality fish and enjoyed fishing with family, friends, and fellow fishing club members. I formed a lot of good memories and this is one of my favorites. this pic is from the Take a Warrior Fishing event held at ceasars creek this past summer.






long


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Not the best fish, I imagine a saugeye I caught earlier was but my trip to the Boundary Waters was the trip of a lifetime and this was my favorite photo of my favorite fish, good old Mr. Smallmouth


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Easy... Mark's (Salmonid) record breaking blue he caught .... and released...congrats again buddy..


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Carl. Its my fav picture as well!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Thanks Carl. Its my fav picture as well!


Mark.......unbelievable . .hog


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a couple of favorites. My first would be my pb smallie from the first week of November.







2nd is my previous pb smallie from the middle of summer.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

First smallie ever on my first real adventurous wade. Finally broke the slump and got me thinking I can do this.









Personal best Saugeye on my honeymoon of sorts








I may not have taken my daughter fishing much...she's too much of a handful for me and I didn't have a PFD for her, but here she is at football practice after stealing a kids helmet. She likes going to practice so much that when she drove by Stebbins practicing once she lost with my parents because she thought she should go. Sorry for the non fish, now back to your regularly scheduled fish.


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

I sense a theme here, and I must say that I can relate to it completely. Sharing in the adventure of the outdoors with others is just about as good as it get gets.

This one is probably my single favorite. Me and my wife in the Spanish portion of the Pyrenees Mountains a week after we got married:










I can't really help myself so here's another....photo from "Cobblestone Beach" on our property in MN. I have many fond memories here, and was lucky enough to spend some time there this past summer. It is always one of the highlights of my year.


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

mine is from this spring first ever steelhead and a 29" fish ohio walleye


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Watching my little nephew crank on a handful of 4-6 foot sharks was a family vacation I'll never forget. He still talks about them to his friends and now they have grown into 10-foot great whites in his stories. He's a natural 









Locally, this picture really captured the essence of combat-fishing in our local waters for striped bass. We spent a decent amount of time venturing to this spot without any success before finally getting rewarded with a summer full of monster-fish:


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Cave Run in the morning. 









Deer swimming across Caesar Creek








The moon over Cave Run.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Watching my little nephew crank on a handful of 4-6 foot sharks was a family vacation I'll never forget. He still talks about them to his friends and now they have grown into 10-foot great whites in his stories. He's a natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last picture is my favorite so far....


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> The last picture is my favorite so far....


Thanks. I'm pretty sure that fish pee'd on me. Totally worth it


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Been a pretty good year. Found some early stripes, well documented in http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/the-bite.295797/

Did a bit of night fishing.









Hit the beach a bit.









Solo yak ski, first on the fly.









Cheers!


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

*The infamous 2016 crotch shot hybrid selfie. So hot! *


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

The early March 20" with Dad.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

This is the first time I took my older daughter on the boat alone with me, a month before her third birthday. She loved it. Since I have a feeling my time on the water for several years to come will be proportional to my children's interest in joining me, small wins like this are a big deal.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Fishing Flyer said:


> This is the first time I took my older daughter on the boat alone with me, a month before her third birthday. She loved it. Since I have a feeling my time on the water for several years to come will be proportional to my children's interest in joining me, small wins like this are a big deal.


Lol! Those are great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Picture of my 82 year old uncle in the back of the boat. Best day of striper fishing we ever had on the Ohio river. Both of us caught fish on every cast for what seemed like an hour. I'll never forget it. No monsters but they all looked like twins.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great thread! It had me digging through my IG feed reminiscing the last year through photos. Made me realize it's been a pretty great year. I'm guilt of living two steps ahead, anticipating the next adventure, ignoring the present and forgetting about the past.

This is my favorite photo, yes it's also a proud dad photo. This is my son fishing in Florida, he's 6 and a half in the photo. He just turned 7 today. It's the first time fishing really grabbed his interest and concentration. He was picking apart the edge of the weed bed, as I showed him. In doing so he really got into the zone and starting wading out on his own away from me. I saw the first tiny glimps of independence and curiosity I'm desperately hoping to instill. Shortly after this photo he caught his fist fish, truly on his own, with artificial bait. A flounder on a gulp alive shrimp on a jig. 










Also a year of a few fishing firsts, so of course these are my runner up favorite photos.

Personal best brown trout:









Fist steelhead:









First snook on the fly









First 10lb river hybrid on the fly


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

My faves were all salty...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 227469
> View attachment 227470


Where u take that Tom?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ree


SMBHooker said:


> Where u take that Tom?


Reelfoot lake Tennessee


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i think this thread got completely derailed


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> i think this thread got completely derailed


How....I'm missing it


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i thought it was supposed to be favorite 
" posted" pics from SW forum 2016


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

9Left said:


> i thought it was supposed to be favorite
> " posted" pics from SW forum 2016


You must think we are all totally arrogant for picking only our own photos!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> i thought it was supposed to be favorite
> " posted" pics from SW forum 2016


Oh...I thought it was any


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh...I thought it was any


Oops so did I.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

2016 was a stellar year, so impossible to pick just one. This one is definitely a favorite though. And summarizes an epic trip during insane conditions. 2017 is going to blow 2016 out of the water.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

A nice pic of the moment before I tore my bicep netting a smallmouth bass.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

I did manage to catch a bass with one arm


----------

